# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  معنى كلمة حسين

## Warm Heart

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

أما بعد فأحببت أن أنقل لكم شرح كلمة حسين من محاضره سمعتها للشيخ حسين الفهيد أدامه الله في خدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام

كلمة حسين
لو جمعنا الحرف الاول والثاني سوف تعطينا كلمه ((حس)) وهو من الاحساس

ولو جمعنا الحرف الاول والثالث سوف تعطينا كلمة (( حي ))وهو من الحياه

ولو جمعنا الحرف الاول والرابع سوف تعطينا كلمة (( حن ))وهو من الحنان

ولو حذفنا الحرف الاول سوف تعطينا كلمة (( سين ))وهو جزء من كلمة ياسين التي هي من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله

وقال النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله (( حسين مني وأنا من حسين أحب الله من أحب حسينا)) 


هذا وصلوا على النبي محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## المومياءة

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع
موضوع مفيد
تسلموااااااا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يسلمو خوي على النقل

----------


## حزن العمر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
الله يعطيك العافية على
ما أفدتنا به من معنى ،،
شكرا لك ،،


تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم

وعساك على القوة 

وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء ابا عبدالله الحسين

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية
وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب ابا عبد الله  الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي...

وعظم الله أجوركم ياشيعة...

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد* 
* مشكور خيووووو*
*يعطيك العاااااااافيه* 
*وعظم الله اجرنا واجركم بمصاب سيد ي ابي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*
*جعلنا الله من المتمسكين بخطه*
*والناجين بموالاته* 
*اخي القلب الدافئ* 
*مرحبا*
*ومشكور على الموضوع*
*الكلمات التي اتيت بها جيده*
*لكن*
*هل هذه الكلمات هي بالفعل المعنى الحقيقي*
*هل هناك دليل من احاديث الائمه عليهم السلام* 
*والا* 
*انا بامكاني ان اضع اي اسم وافند حروفه بحسب ماتجتمع واستخرج منها كلمات جميله وموزونه* 
*فمثلا كلمة طالب*
*طل = ندى*
*طال = ارتفع او بعد*
*لب = القلب*
*طب = علم التداوي والعلاج* 
*وهكذا* 
*ويمكنك الرجوع الى موضوع ( معنى كلمة يسلموووووو )* 
*اخي ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لي وتفهم قصدي*
*ما اردت ان اقوله يا اخي انه علينا التاكد والتحقيق بمثل هذه المواضيع التي لاسند لها*
*الا ان وجد فارجو تصحيح مفهومي وتزويدنا به*
*والا فالامام الحسين عليه السلام اكبر من ان نفند حروف اسمه* 

*تحياتي واحترامي*

----------


## Warm Heart

كل الشكر والتقدير 
للجميع على المرور والتعليق 

اما بالنسبة لك اخي majdyhamdy هل قرأت الموضوع من بدايته ام لا 
انا لم اقم بشرح معنى كلمة حسين من وحي خيالي او مثل ماقمت به تجزئي 
لكلمة طالب. ما نقلته لك كان نقلا من محاضرة سمعتها من خادم أهل البيت 
الشيخ حسين الفيهد ادامه الله وسدده في خدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام
فمن المعقول ان يقوم شخص بإعتلاء المنبر الحسيني ويقوم بشرح 
لمنعى كلمة حسين من وحي خياله او بتجزئي الكلمة كما فعلت بكلمة طالب 
هذا ليس معقول ان الشرح الذي اتى به الشيخ حسين الفهيد لو لم يكن مسنود 
على دلائل لما قام بطرحه على الملاء وهو معتلي المنبر الحسيني.
أما بالنسبة إلى النسد انا لا امتلك اي سند سو ذمة الشيخ حسين الفهيد 
لاني نقلت الشرح عن لسانه فإذا احببت ان ترجع الى سند الشرح والموضوع 
قم بالرجوع الى الشيخ حسين الفهيد واسأله عن ما يجول في خاطرك.

----------


## نور الشمس

سبحان الله

يعطيك العافيه يا وارم هارت

----------


## SARA123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم ايقاف عضويتك ..

الادارة ..

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مرحبا اخي القلب الدافئ* 
*انت قلت نقلا عن الشيخ حسين الفهيد ( لوجمعنا )* 


*لو جمعنا الحرف الاول والثاني سوف تعطينا كلمه ((حس)) وهو من الاحساس* 
*ولو جمعنا الحرف الاول والثالث سوف تعطينا كلمة (( حي ))وهو من الحياه* 
*ولو جمعنا الحرف الاول والرابع سوف تعطينا كلمة (( حن ))وهو من الحنان* 
*ولو حذفنا الحرف الاول سوف تعطينا كلمة (( سين ))وهو جزء من كلمة ياسين التي هي من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله* 
*وهذا مافعلته انا بكلمة طالب* 
*اولا انا قرأت ماكتبته من البدايه*
*ثانيا مع احترامي للشيخ حسين الفهيد انا لا انتقص من حقه ولكنه ليس بمعصوم حتى ناخذ ماجاء به وكانه من المسلمات ويجب ان لاتاخذنا العواطف تجاه الشيخ الفلاني او الخطيب الفلاني لاننا سوف نتحدث عن امور دينيه وتربويه* 

*ولكننا تعودنا من كل خطبائنا انهم لايتكلمون الا بالدليل*
*وانا لم اسمع الشيخ حسين الفهيد بل انت من استمع اليه فهل سمعته يذكر الدليل*
*ان كان كذلك فانعم به واكرم والا اصبح كلامي وكلام الشيخ حسين الفهيد بنفس المرتبه الا انه اخذ اسم الامام الحسين عليه السلام وانا اخذت كلمه اخرى* 
*لاتقول لي انه لو لم يكن مستندا على دلائل لما قام بطرحه على الملاء*
*كان من المفترض ان يذكر الدلائل ولا يحتفظ بالدليل لنفسه  لاننا في وقتنا الحاضر لسنا وحدنا من يستمع لمحاضرات خطبائنا بل كل المسلمين بسبب النت وغيرها من وسائل الاعلام*
*فهل تعتقد ان شخص غير شيعي سيقبل لمثل هذا الكلام من دون دليل*
*وحتى موضوعك هذا قد يدخل اي شخص لهذا المنتدى ويقرأ الموضوع فماذا تتوقع ان يكون رده ؟* 
*وفي الختام ارجو ان لاتعتبر كلامي انتقاص للشيخ او لك يا اخي العزيز* 

*تحياتي واحترامي*

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

مشكور أخي على الموضوع ..

افدتنا بالمعنى ..

يعطيك الف عافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## زهور الحب

مشكورين على الموضوع الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وهلك عدو الله عدوهم من الاولين والاخرين*
*صحيح ان الحسين لا تشرح معانية الحروف*
*ولكن هذا شرح تبسيطي لمعناه سلام الله علي*
*فهو بحر كلما شربنا منه زدنا عطشاً اليه*


*مشكووو اخوي*

*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## كاتبة الخواطر

مشكور اخوي على المعلومات 
بصراحة في أسرار واجد عن الأمام الحسين 
رحم الله والديك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكورة اخوي معنى الكلمة رائع جدا فكيف صاحبها إذا
السلام عليك ياسيدي ومولاي يأبا
عبدالله الحسين..
يسلمووووووووووووووووو..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*مشكور أخوي على نقل الموضوع القيم*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمنا جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## hope

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


يسلموو على الطرح


يعطيك الله العافية ..

تحياتي
حوور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..سلام الله عليك يــا أبا عبدالله الحسين (ع) ..الله يعطيك العافية وتسلم يدك ..

----------


## قاسم الكيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع
موضوع مفيد

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........
شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومة وأفدتنا كثيرا والله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا.......

تحياتي:
ناصرة المهدي

----------


## الميرزيه

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
*وعجل فرجهم وهلك عدو الله عدوهم من الاولين والاخرين*

*مشكورين ويعطيكم العافيه*

*الميرزيه*

----------


## ريومه

آللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مودتي

----------


## العيون الحزينة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور اخي على هذا النقل الموفق والثمين 
الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## النور المؤمل

شكرا جزيلا لكم على الموضوع

----------


## زهرة القلوب

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
مشكور اخوي 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

مشكووورة خيتو على المعلومه ..

يعطيك العافية .. 

تحياتي القلبية ..
جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## ملاك الناصره

مشكور اخوي كل الشكر عن نقلك لتفسير اسم الامام الحسي سلام الله عليه ..ولكن اسم الامام الحسين بكل مايحمله من المعاني يعجز الكل عن تفسيره فهو بحيره من بحار العلم لا يستطيع اي احد تفسيرها..وماقمت بنقله هو مجرد جزء بسيط من تفسير المعنى الحقيقي ..ومع احترامي للاخ majdyhamdy فمن الممكن ان نقول له ان هذه المعاني التي ذكرتها لنا تفسير بسيط لكلمة حسين ..وهل تتوقع ان الاحساس والحنان وغيرها من المعاني قليله في حق امامنا الحسين؟؟على العموم تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي اختكم ملاك الناصره

----------


## روح البراءة

*ماشاء الله قمة في الروعه*

*السلام عليك يامولاي ياابا عبد الله*

*سلاما كثيرا دائما لاأنقطاع لاامده أبدا*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
مشكوووره خيتو عطاك الله الف عافيه
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## رمش السعاده

مشكووووووووووووووووووو ر

----------


## طائر الغري

_جزاك الله جزاء المحسنين على هذة المعلومة_

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 


مشكور اخوي 

بانتضار يديدك 

تحياتي لك 

شيعيه وافتخر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع
موضوع مفيد
تسلموااااااا

----------


## محب الدين

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع

----------


## دموع طفلة

اللهمـ صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
يسلموو أخوييي ع الطرح المفيد
والله يعطيك العافية 
تحيتييي
دموووووع طفلة

----------


## دلع البنات

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمدوآل محمد

----------


## وليدحسن

اللهم صلي علىمحمد وال محمد وعجل فرجه والعن عدوه

----------


## الخائف المستجير

السلام عليكم
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله
وشكرا على الموضوع

----------


## وفائي لعلي

السلام عليكم 

السلام على امامنا الحسين 

تسلموا على هذا الموضوع

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## الفاقدات

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع
موضوع مفيد
تسلموااااااا

----------


## فراشه الحاره

الله يعطيك العافيه

وعساك على القوه

يسلموا على المعلومه الرائعه

----------


## اسرار الجنة

أحسنت أخي ..وجزاك الله افضل الجزاء

----------


## وليدحسن

شكرا اخواني واخواتي على مشاركتكم في هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أسرار الليل

اللهـ يعطيك العافيه اخوي
موفق ان شاء اللهـ

----------


## عاشق الحرية

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

تسلم يمناك و ربِ يعيك العافية

و جزاك الله خير الجزاء

في الدنيا و الآخرة

و رالله لا يحرمنا من الجديد . . .

و شكراً 

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## Sweet Magic

ياحسين
ياحسين 

ياحسين 
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## مها 2008

شكرا لك على النقل الرائع
موضوع مفيد
تسلموااااااا

----------


## وردة المستقبل

شكرا لك على  المعلومه والله يعطيك العافيه 
اللهم انر قلوبنا بحب الحسين واهل بيته وجعلنا دائما من عشاقه

----------


## همسه

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله

يعطيك الف عافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

----------

